# Goofing around with finishes....



## Dave Martell (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been playing around with different finishes and textures and came up with this as my best one so far. I'm not saying it's the beesknees but it's different and fun and even somewhat nice looking in person. It's got a slight texture but is very smooth. I believe with use the lighter sections will come in with colors. I don't know, just playing around. 

So what do you guys think?


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 19, 2011)

Pretty cool, it almost looks like a peeling lacquer.


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not much for slick, shiny knives, so I think this is pretty cool. The more rustic the better, for me, like kurouchi, san-mai, etc. I think what you're doing has a lot of potential.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd love to see how a patina behaves on it. A lot of times the finish of a knife lasts about a week for me, but if it doesn't patina the same, it might be really cool principle to play with!


----------



## G-rat (Sep 19, 2011)

Dave I think its really cool!

How do you get this sort of finish? I'm assuming its not a patina, but something done during heat treatment? Etching? I'm a noob with this sort of thing. I would love a knife that looked like that. Especially if it did patina differently where the drops were.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 19, 2011)

i like it! looks like raindrops on a window, to me. maybe call it "Rain. By Martell."


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 19, 2011)

So you guys like it? I really wasn't expecting to hear that. Cool


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was reading 'Goofing around with the fishes' and thought 'What the heck is he doing now?'  I agree, seeing patina develop on that would be nice. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 19, 2011)

I might have a customer interested in trying it out on his knife so we might get to see it with patina if he gives me the thumbs up.

I'm still waiting for Ryan to come along and :nutskick: me.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 20, 2011)

Pretty cool! Looks like it has a sunburn. Kinda 3D effect.

That wouldn't happen to be #11....would it?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 20, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Pretty cool! Looks like it has a sunburn. Kinda 3D effect.
> 
> That wouldn't happen to be #11....would it?




It's the shop test mule, just one I screwed up on grinding.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> It's the shop test mule, just one I screwed up on grinding.


 
Yeah it looks awful.


----------



## Bryan G. (Sep 27, 2011)

He should just give it to Eamon

Yea I love carbons ... i just had a chance to use a Fowler pass around which was patina'd when I got it, more so when I was done. I brought it in the kitchen and someone said ... wow the blade's not the prettiest, but sweet feel to it. I thought "WHAT?! It's gorgeous MAN, what are you talking about?!?!" Eh, he was a younger guy though. Like fine wine with age perhaps we develop an appreciation for the finer more artistic things as we get older.

Bryan


----------

